
What made Xerox PARC special? Who else today is like them? - mpweiher
https://www.quora.com/What-made-Xerox-PARC-special-Who-else-today-is-like-them/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
cableshaft
> "Problem Finding — not just Problem Solving"

Anyone have any insight on how to accomplish this?

~~~
cloggs
I think that's the same as someone seeing a need for some product in the
market and deciding to fulfill it. Lots of problems with that, like "is it the
right time?" or "who would use this?"

